# garf acrylic eurobracing question



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

I am building my first acrylic tank (quite the adventure!) I have all the sides and bottom together now but I'm stuck on the eurobracing. I used the garf calculator, it told me to have the bracing for my 18x22 tank to be :

Top Front/Back brace = 17 " x 2"
Top Sides brace = 21 " x 2"

Only problem is this won't fit. I know the pieces are cut right but it doesn't make sense. Is this designed to have the front braces on top of the side braces? It looks a little weird in the tank like this, but does fit. The other option is bracing 2 sides on the top of the tank and 2 on the bottom.

Since it's such a small tank could I get away with just bracing along the 2 longer sides? It's a 24" high tank made with 1/2" acrylic. Alternatively I can cut 2 of the pieces and make a traditional eurobrace. Once I figure out this I will be done and just need to wait for it to cure. It's been quite the adventure and I can certainly see why people start with sumps not displays.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

this is how Miracle aquarium does bracing

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=135402&page=5

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76962&page=2

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Sig,

Not familiar with the Garf calculation method. 

That said, if you are building out of acrylic yourself like Paul and I did why would you not go with a one piece Eurobrace ?. Looks much cleaner.

You might want to also go with a center brace as well for added strength to prevent minor bowing. The whole brace is one cut out just to be clear. 

If you are only bracing the 2 longer sides, I don't think that will stop the bowing but I'm no expert. You might be okay given tank is 48". Ours were 60".

Ours were 2.5" all way around.

Just measure the inner dimensions of your tank and cut to spec. I assume your tank is truly square. 

M


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

M,

I am not building anything 
this guy does - corpusse



Mikeylikes said:


> Sig,
> 
> Not familiar with the Garf calculation method.
> 
> ...


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

sorry I stand corrected Sig .. meant to say Corpusse !!!


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Guys I know what a normal eurobrace looks like. If I say it doesn't fit that means I already have the pieces cut. The cuts are not wrong I am just unsure how they are supposed to go together using the garf tank calculator. I can cut them smaller to make a traditional eurobrace like I mentioned but I still want to know how I am "supposed" to attach these pieces that are properly cut.

One piece eurobracing may look nicer but this is not going to be a top down viewing tank. After I put a mesh top on it won't be that noticeable anyways. Finally the tank is only 18" long not 48 but it is 22" wide. There is no way in hell this would need a centre brace.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

From what melds in my mellon, you will have a set at one level, ie. level with the top, welded on the inside and another set 1/2" below where there is an overlap at the corners.

If you want a level EB, you will have to cut a pair 4" shorter.

I've never run across "manufactured" acrylic aquariums with inside EBs as they are usually on the top...whether one piece or four.

JM2C


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

now where the hell did I get 48" in my head ? Sorry bud. Agreed ... no center brace required.


----------



## ohdino (Jun 17, 2014)

The GARF calculator wants you to overlap the brace pieces all on the inside. Not pretty IMO.

But since yours are already cut according to the calculator, you will have to mount them on the inside all the way around. Put the front and back on first, then I would cut the sides down to fit. This would look the nicest.

My $0.02


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

They want you to overlap. It is a safe way to gain some better bonding. If the edge isn't glued perfectly, the corners will now help keep the brace in place.

Not sure if you ordered the materials cut, or did it yourself. If you need/want to use my saw, feel free to get in touch.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

ohdino said:


> The GARF calculator wants you to overlap the brace pieces all on the inside. Not pretty IMO.
> 
> But since yours are already cut according to the calculator, you will have to mount them on the inside all the way around. Put the front and back on first, then I would cut the sides down to fit. This would look the nicest.
> 
> My $0.02


Thanks. Obviously I had no idea. Just did the calculator printed it brought to plastic world and had them cut it. Given how thin of cuts I have to make I think I can do it JT but thanks for the offer. If something goes wrong I will be in touch. This is my first acrylic project and I know I should have build a sump first but as long as the tank actually holds water I will be happy.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

corpusse said:


> Thanks. Obviously I had no idea. Just did the calculator printed it brought to plastic world and had them cut it. Given how thin of cuts I have to make I think I can do it JT but thanks for the offer. If something goes wrong I will be in touch. This is my first acrylic project and I know I should have build a sump first but as long as the tank actually holds water I will be happy.


I am sure it will!

But I am here if you need the workshop (bring coffee!) and be willing to deal with my questions about all the cool tanks I know you have run! Cuttle fish, Octopus, the Garden eels!


----------

